# Fragment of the Fourth Gospel



## AV1611 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well whilst I was in Manchester yesterday I went and saw this


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 23, 2007)

There's a book on this, and other fragments, _The First New Testament_, by David Estrada and William White, Jr. (Nelson, 1978; ISBN 0840751214). They show the same shot of the Ryland's fragment (P52) on p. 99.


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 23, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> There's a book on this, and other fragments, _The First New Testament_, by David Estrada and William White, Jr. (Nelson, 1978; ISBN 0840751214). They show the same shot of the Ryland's fragment (P52) on p. 99.



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## reformedman (Jun 23, 2007)

excellent


----------



## Dagmire (Jun 23, 2007)

That sure looks fragile.


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 24, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> That sure looks fragile.



And no bigger than your index finger


----------

